# Broksonic dvcr-810 Error Er:03



## VinPatel (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone know what error code Er:03 means on a dvd/vcr?

Any advice on how to go about fixing the problem?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

howdy and welcome... this section is for non computer issues... hardware would be a better section for your question

"Do It Yourself Projects 
Got something around the house that needs fixing and* is NOT a computer?*"


----------



## VinPatel (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will post the question in the hardware forum but this problem is not related directly to a computer. It is an error code being reported on a Broksonic dvd/vcr combo (model DVCR-810)


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I would get in touch with them 

http://www.broksonic.com/ContactBroksonicB.asp


----------

